# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Τελευταία μερα

## Confused889

Γεια σας παιδιά ...είναι η τελευταία μου μέρα και δεν ξέρω πως να τα καταφέρω να το κάνω..θέλω επιτέλους να φύγω..θα σας αποχερετησω σήμερα....πείτε μου κάτι..

----------


## Confused889

Σε λίγο φεύγω από το σπίτι και ηρεμούν όλα..

----------


## Confused889

Είναι το καλύτερο που δεν απαντατε

----------


## Vak

> Γεια σας παιδιά ...είναι η τελευταία μου μέρα και δεν ξέρω πως να τα καταφέρω να το κάνω..θέλω επιτέλους να φύγω..θα σας αποχερετησω σήμερα....πείτε μου κάτι..


Τι εννοείς?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Γεια σας παιδιά ...είναι η τελευταία μου μέρα και δεν ξέρω πως να τα καταφέρω να το κάνω..θέλω επιτέλους να φύγω..θα σας αποχερετησω σήμερα....πείτε μου κάτι..


Από που θα φύγεις δεν καταλαβα?

----------


## Kido

> Γεια σας παιδιά ...είναι η τελευταία μου μέρα και δεν ξέρω πως να τα καταφέρω να το κάνω..θέλω επιτέλους να φύγω..θα σας αποχερετησω σήμερα....πείτε μου κάτι..


Confused889 γιατι νιωθεις ετσι φιλε ; Μπορεις να μου πεις τι αισθάνεσαι τώρα ;

----------


## Confused889

Έχω φύγει ήδη από όλα περνώ τον χρόνο μου μέχρι να το αηνιδιτοποιησω...από όλα σιγά τώρα

----------


## Confused889

Είναι και η παγκόσμια μέρα σήμερα...ελπίζω να περάσετε όμορφα τις ζωές σας

----------


## aeolus74

γιατί φίλε μου να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο στον εαυτό σου?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Είναι και η παγκόσμια μέρα σήμερα...ελπίζω να περάσετε όμορφα τις ζωές σας


Σε παρακαλώ, κάνε μια χάρη σ' εμένα και στον εαυτό σου και κάλεσε στο 1018, εκεί θα σε βοηθήσουν, έχω πάρει κι εγώ όταν σκεφτόμουν τέτοια πράγματα...

----------


## Confused889

> Σε παρακαλώ, κάνε μια χάρη σ' εμένα και στον εαυτό σου και κάλεσε στο 1018, εκεί θα σε βοηθήσουν, έχω πάρει κι εγώ όταν σκεφτόμουν τέτοια πράγματα...


Δεν με περνει να συνεχίσω έτσι την ζωή μου...

----------


## Confused889

Δεν είμαι έτσι εγω

----------


## Sunny

Δωσε μια ευκαιρία σε όσους δε σε ξέρουμε να σε γνωρίσουμε και να μιλήσουμε μαζί σου.Τα προσωπικά μου μηνύματα είναι ανοικτά,αν θέλεις.

----------


## Kido

> Δεν είμαι έτσι εγω


φιλαρακο οπως το ειπες , ειναι παγκοσμια μερα ΚΑΤΑ της αυτοκτονιας . Οποτε πρεπει να την τηρησεις και να ΜΗΝ κανεις κατι κακο . Ολοι μας εχουμε τους εσωτερικους μας δαιμονες . Πρεπει να το παλεψεις και το πρωτο σταδιο ειναι να παρεις τηλεφωνο στον αριθμο που εδωσε ο φιλος παραπανω

----------


## Κύκνος

> φιλαρακο οπως το ειπες , ειναι παγκοσμια μερα ΚΑΤΑ της αυτοκτονιας . Οποτε πρεπει να την τηρησεις και να ΜΗΝ κανεις κατι κακο . Ολοι μας εχουμε τους εσωτερικους μας δαιμονες . Πρεπει να το παλεψεις και το πρωτο σταδιο ειναι να παρεις τηλεφωνο στον αριθμο που εδωσε ο φιλος παραπανω


Πολύ σωστά, όλοι παλεύουμε με διάφορα και ξέρω καλά πως είναι να μην βλέπεις άλλη διέξοδο παρά μόνο αυτή, το έχω προσπαθήσει αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να το πετύχεις και τελικά μένεις με ακόμα περισσότερο πόνο από πριν, αλλά confused αν μας ακούσεις και πάρεις τηλέφωνο θα δεις ότι υπάρχει κι άλλη διέξοδος... Επίσης αν θες πες μας τι σε απελπίζει τόσο πολύ...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Μην κάνεις καμιά τρέλα φίλε.
Μίλα με κάποιον ειδικό ή στον αριθμό που είπε η Κύκνος.

----------


## Confused889

Δεν ακούνε εκεί που λέτε να παρω

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν ακούνε εκεί που λέτε να παρω


Τι εννοείς δεν ακούνε;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν ακούνε εκεί που λέτε να παρω


Όλοι μας λίγο πολυ έχουμε περάσει από αυτό το σημειο που είσαι σήμερα. 
Μα είμαστε όλοι εδώ και σου μιλάμε. 
Εγώ δεν μετανιωνω λεπτο που είμαι σε αυτη την ζωή. Όλα αλλάζουν κάποια στιγμή και από τα χειρότερα βρισκομαστε στα καλύτερα. Το ίδιο θα συμβεί και με σένα αν κάνεις υπομονη

----------


## Confused889

> Όλοι μας λίγο πολυ έχουμε περάσει από αυτό το σημειο που είσαι σήμερα. 
> Μας είμαστε όλοι εδώ και σου μιλάμε. 
> Εγώ δεν μετανιωνω λεπτο που είμαι σε αυτη την ζωή. Όλα αλλάζουν κάποια στιγμή και από τα χειρότερα βρισκομαστε στα καλύτερα. Το ίδιο θα συμβεί και με σένα αν κάνεις υπομονη


Πολύ ωραιιο αυτό που λες..πόσο μπορεί να το πιστέψει καποιος

----------


## Αποστολια

> Πολύ ωραιιο αυτό που λες..πόσο μπορεί να το πιστέψει καποιος


Ούτε εγώ το πιστευα ποτέ.η ζωή όμως κάθε μέρα μας διαψευδει.αυτό είναι και το ωραίο της.εκεί που είσαι ταλαιπωρημενος απελπισμενος χαμενος με καμιά ελπιδα,ξαφνικά κάτι γίνεται και όλα αλλάζουν. Εγώ το έχω ζήσει οπότε μπορώ να έχω άποψη.

----------


## aeolus74

μία ενδιαφέρουσα ανάρτηση που διάβασα στο FB από μία ψυχολόγο Έλενα Σπανού:

Με αφορμή τη σημερινή παγκόσμια ημέρα κατά της αυτοκτονίας, θυμήθηκα ένα άρθρο που είχα διαβάσει κάποτε που αφορούσε τους επιζώντες αποτυχημένων απόπειρων αυτοκτονίας. Για 29 άτομα που πήδηξαν από το Golden Gate bridge και επέζησαν ενάντια στις πιθανότητες. Με ύψος 69 μέτρα ή 25 ορόφους, μετά από μια πτώση διάρκειας 4 δευτερολέπτων, αυτός που θα πηδήξει από τη γέφυρα χτυπάει το νερό με ταχύτητα 120 χλμ/ώρα και προσκρούει με τη δύναμη ενός φορτηγού σε τοίχο. Πρόκειται για μέθοδο αυτοκτονίας με πιθανότητα επιτυχίας 98%. Η Golden Gate bridge είναι το δημοφιλέστερο σημείο αυτοκτονίας στις ΗΠΑ και ίσως σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο.

Σχεδόν ένα άτομο κάθε 16 ημέρες επιχειρεί να βρει τον θάνατό του πηδώντας από αυτή τη γέφυρα. Παρόλο αυτό το υψηλό ποσοστό, δεν είναι αυτό το συγκλονιστικότερο κομμάτι της ιστορίας. Το συγκλονιστικότερο κομμάτι της ιστορίας, είναι το εξής: Και τα 29 άτομα που κατάφεραν να επιζήσουν αυτής της πτώσης δήλωσαν ότι μετάνιωσαν την απόφασή τους ακριβώς τη στιγμή που έπεσαν στο κενό. Όλοι ανεξαιρέτως όσοι επέζησαν, μετάνιωναν αμέσως την απόφασή τους να πηδήξουν προς τον θάνατό τους.

Παρόμοιες ιστορίες δεύτερης ευκαιρίας έρχονται και από μια δεύτερη πηγή. Από τα 515 άτομα που έφτασαν στη γέφυρα με σκοπό να πηδήξουν, όμως κάποιος τους σταμάτησε λίγο πριν την κρίσιμη απόφαση. Μόνο το 7% αυτών των ατόμων επιχείρησαν δεύτερη απόπειρα στη συνέχεια της ζωής τους. Παρόμοια, και χαμηλότερα ποσοστά, βρίσκουμε και στις 177 μελέτες που παρουσιάζουν αντίστοιχα στατιστικά παγκοσμίως.

Η αυτοκτονία είναι πολύ συχνά μια απόφαση που, αν αποτραπεί, ανατρέπεται. Ας έχουμε όλοι τον νου μας στην έγκαιρη πρόληψη. Για την Ελλάδα, η 24ωρη γραμμή παρέμβασης για την αυτοκτονία είναι το 1018.

Στο άρθρο που έχω αναρτήσει στο προσωπικό μου site (πατήστε το link), γράφω για την ιστορία του Ken Baldwin, ενός από τους επιζήσαντες του Golden Gate bridge.

----------


## Remedy

ποιο λινκ;

----------


## aeolus74

> ποιο λινκ;


https://elenaspanou.weebly.com/blog/...NHy7kxoh1VZ4N8

----------


## Remedy

καλα, κι αυτοι, μετα απο τοσες αποπειρες, δεν σκεφτηκαν να κανουν μια καλυτερη περιφραξη;

----------


## Eagle guy

Τι είναι αυτό που περνάς και σε κάνει να σκέφτεσαι την αυτοκτονία? Κι εγώ έχω βαριά ιδψ, αλλά έχω κάποια όνειρα και σχέδια για το μέλλον και αυτά μου δίνουν δύναμη να αντέχω. Θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να βρεις ένα στόχο ζωής και να το παλέψεις

----------


## Κύκνος

> Η αυτοκτονία είναι πολύ συχνά μια απόφαση που, αν αποτραπεί, ανατρέπεται. Ας έχουμε όλοι τον νου μας στην έγκαιρη πρόληψη. Για την Ελλάδα, η 24ωρη γραμμή παρέμβασης για την αυτοκτονία είναι το 1018.


Απομονώνω αυτό το κομμάτι του κειμένου σου για να πω ότι ευτυχώς που υπάρχει αυτή η 24ωρη γραμμή που είναι πολύ χρήσιμη όταν δεν μπορείς να τηλεφωνήσεις σε κανέναν λόγω του ακατάλληλου της ώρας ή αν δεν έχεις κάποιον να σε καταλάβει...

----------


## Confused889

> Απομονώνω αυτό το κομμάτι του κειμένου σου για να πω ότι ευτυχώς που υπάρχει αυτή η 24ωρη γραμμή που είναι πολύ χρήσιμη όταν δεν μπορείς να τηλεφωνήσεις σε κανέναν λόγω του ακατάλληλου της ώρας ή αν δεν έχεις κάποιον να σε καταλάβει...


Γεια σας..

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Καλημέρα confused. Στείλε ένα σχόλιο να μας δείξεις ότι το νικησες.

----------


## Confused889

Το νίκησα χθες αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο θα το παλέψω..είναι μια περίεργη κατάσταση έξω από τα νερά μου

----------


## Confused889

Πήγα και πήρα τα φάρμακα από μόνος μου γιατί φοβηθηκα

----------


## Remedy

> Το νίκησα χθες αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο θα το παλέψω..είναι μια περίεργη κατάσταση έξω από τα νερά μου


σε παρακολουθει καποιος ψυχοθεραπευτης, confused ;

----------


## Confused889

Όχι...έχετε να μου προτείνεται κάτι?θέλω επαφη μαζί σας..οι δουλειές και οι φίλοι μου το προκάλεσαν όλο αυτό βασικά και είναι αληθεια

----------


## Confused889

Όποιος μπορεί να μου δώσει οτιδήποτε πληροφορία..μπορεί να με δει κιόλας δεν είναι αυτό που γράφω..για αυτό δεν το αντέχω

----------


## Remedy

> Όχι...έχετε να μου προτείνεται κάτι?θέλω επαφη μαζί σας..οι δουλειές και οι φίλοι μου το προκάλεσαν όλο αυτό βασικά και είναι αληθεια


δεν ξερω καποιον προσωπικα, αλλα νομιζω οτι επειγει να απευθυνθεις σε καποιον να σε βοηθησει.

----------


## Confused889

Και εσύ τι κάνεις δηλαδή?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Γεια σας..


Γεια σου Confused, πώς είσαι σήμερα; 
Ξέχασα να σου πω κάτι χθες, αν δεν νιώθεις άνετα να μιλήσεις στο τηλέφωνο με κάποιον ειδικό της γραμμής που σου έδωσα το νούμερο μπορείς να στείλεις e mail εναλλακτικά... Αυτή είναι η ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση: [email protected]

----------


## Remedy

> Και εσύ τι κάνεις δηλαδή?


καλα ειμαι. τι να κανω;

----------


## Confused889

Γίνεται ένας άνθρωπος να νιώσει καλά ξανά?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Γίνεται ένας άνθρωπος να νιώσει καλά ξανά?


Αμα κάθεσαι με τα χέρια σταυρωμενα οχι δε θα γίνει μαγικά μονο του αν πας και ζητήσεις όμως βοήθεια θα δεις οτι αλλάζουν ολα.

----------


## Confused889

> Γεια σου Confused, πώς είσαι σήμερα; 
> Ξέχασα να σου πω κάτι χθες, αν δεν νιώθεις άνετα να μιλήσεις στο τηλέφωνο με κάποιον ειδικό της γραμμής που σου έδωσα το νούμερο μπορείς να στείλεις e mail εναλλακτικά... Αυτή είναι η ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση: [email protected]


Ευχαριστώ πολύ κυκνε

----------


## Confused889

> Αμα κάθεσαι με τα χέρια σταυρωμενα οχι δε θα γίνει μαγικά μονο του αν πας και ζητήσεις όμως βοήθεια θα δεις οτι αλλάζουν ολα.


Έχεις δει??κάνω άθλο για να σταματήσω όλα αυτά τα πράγματα 3μηνες και κάθε μέρα είναι πολύ περιεργη

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Έχεις δει??κάνω άθλο για να σταματήσω όλα αυτά τα πράγματα 3μηνες και κάθε μέρα είναι πολύ περιεργη


Φυσικά και εχω δει. Καμία σχέση το πριν με το μετα γι αυτό και συνεχίζω να πηγαίνω ψυχίατρο. Ημουν πολυ καταθλιπτικό άτομο και με βοηθεια φαρμάκων δεν με αναγνωρίζουν ουτε οι φίλοι μου. Ζήτα βοήθεια δεν εινσι κακο

----------


## Confused889

> Φυσικά και εχω δει. Καμία σχέση το πριν με το μετα γι αυτό και συνεχίζω να πηγαίνω ψυχίατρο. Ημουν πολυ καταθλιπτικό άτομο και με βοηθεια φαρμάκων δεν με αναγνωρίζουν ουτε οι φίλοι μου. Ζήτα βοήθεια δεν εινσι κακο


Θα πάω σε ομοιοπαθητικη και σε ψυχ την Παρασκευή

----------


## Confused889

Μια χαρά δεν είναι?

----------


## Eagle guy

> Θα πάω σε ομοιοπαθητικη και σε ψυχ την Παρασκευή


Μπράβο! Πολύ καλή επιλογή! Βέβαια εννοώ τον ψυχολόγο, δε νομίζω ότι έχεις να περιμένεις και πολλά από την ομοιοπαθητική. Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι η αυτοκτονία είναι μεγάλο λάθος, και λογικά και θρησκευτικά αν το σκεφτείς. Στη σημερινή εποχή είναι κρίμα με τόση γνώση, φάρμακα, ειρήνη, επιλογές διασκέδασης, φιλίες μέσω ίντερνετ κλπ να αυτοκτονήσεις.

----------


## Confused889

Αν δεν έχεις τίποτα γύρω σου...

----------


## Confused889

> Μπράβο! Πολύ καλή επιλογή! Βέβαια εννοώ τον ψυχολόγο, δε νομίζω ότι έχεις να περιμένεις και πολλά από την ομοιοπαθητική. Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι η αυτοκτονία είναι μεγάλο λάθος, και λογικά και θρησκευτικά αν το σκεφτείς. Στη σημερινή εποχή είναι κρίμα με τόση γνώση, φάρμακα, ειρήνη, επιλογές διασκέδασης, φιλίες μέσω ίντερνετ κλπ να αυτοκτονήσεις.


Γιατί δεν έχω πολλά από την ομοιοπαθητική?

----------


## homebod

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9F...B9%CE%BA%CE%AE

H ομοιοπαθητική, από τις λέξεις όμοιον και πάθος, είναι μια ψεύδοεπιστήμη που επινοήθηκε το 1796 από τον Σάμουελ Χάνεμαν (Samuel Hahnemann), με βάση το αξίωμα πως «τα όμοια θεραπεύονται με τα όμοια» (similia similibus curantur), σύμφωνα με το οποίο η θεραπεία μιας ασθένειας σωματικής ή πνευματικής[1], μπορεί να επιτευχθεί με χρήση φαρμακευτικών ουσιών που είναι ικανές να προκαλέσουν τα συμπτώματα αυτής της ασθένειας, όταν χορηγηθούν σε έναν υγιή οργανισμό.[2] Η oμοιοπαθητική αποτελεί μία ψευδοεπιστήμη - μία πεποίθηση η οποία παρουσιάζεται εσφαλμένα ως επιστημονική. Τα ομοιοπαθητικά παρασκευάσματα δεν είναι αποτελεσματικά για τη θεραπεία καμίας νόσου.[3][4][5] Μελέτες μεγάλης κλίμακας έχουν δείξει πως η ομοιοπαθητική δεν είναι περισσότερο αποτελεσματική από ένα εικονικό φάρμακο (placebo), υποδηλώνοντας ότι οποιαδήποτε θετικά αποτελέσματα από τη θεραπεία οφείλονται στο φαινόμενο placebo και τη φυσική ανάρρωση του ασθενούς.

----------


## Confused889

Καλό είναι να δοκιμάζονται όλα..η ομοιοπαθητική με κάποια διατροφή μπορεί να είναι οκ

----------


## homebod

Όπου λαλούν πολλοί κοκκόροι αργεί να ξημερώσει!

----------


## Confused889

> Όπου λαλούν πολλοί κοκκόροι αργεί να ξημερώσει!


Γιατί ρε?όλα μαζι

----------


## homebod

> Γιατί ρε?όλα μαζι


Τότε πάρε και τα κανονικά σου φάρμακα μαζί με αυτά της ομοιοπαθητικής

----------


## Confused889

Της ομοιοπαθητικής με την διατροφή είναι καλα

----------


## Kido

> Τότε πάρε και τα κανονικά σου φάρμακα μαζί με αυτά της ομοιοπαθητικής


Οταν κάνεις ομοιοπαθητική πρέπει υποτίθεται να μην παίρνεις άλλα φάρμακα . Εδώ εγώ μια περίοδο που έπαιρνα ομοιοπαθητικά , έβγαλα πύον στις αμυγδαλές με 40 πυρετό και μου είπε ο ομοιοπαθητικός μου να μην πάρω αντιβίοση αλλά να πάω αύριο στο φαρμακείο που θα μου έχει γράψει δικά του ομοιπαθητικά . Οχι ότι το έκανα , τσίμπισα αντιβίοση στο επιτόπου αλλά λέμε τώρα ποια είναι η λογική της ομοιοπαθητικής . Αν είναι να μπλέκεις φάρμακα τότε κάτσε στην συμβατική ιατρική Confused889 . Και μην το βάζεις κάτω αδερφέ

----------


## Confused889

Δεν περνώ ποια της συμβατικής ιατρικής...τα έχω κόψει εδώ και 3 μήνες..και θα κάνω αρχή με ομοιοπαθητικα

----------


## Kido

> Δεν περνώ ποια της συμβατικής ιατρικής...τα έχω κόψει εδώ και 3 μήνες..και θα κάνω αρχή με ομοιοπαθητικα


Μπράβο Confused889 , χαίρομαι πού φίλε που παλεέυεις με τους δαίμονες σου και δοκιμάζεις τώρα κάτι καινούργιο . Είσαι δυνατός άνθρωπος και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα τα καταφέρεις . Θέλω ενημέρωση όταν ξεκινήσεις τα ομοιοπαθητικά .

----------


## Confused889

Ευχαριστώ...θα προσπαθήσω αλλιως

----------


## Eagle guy

> Δεν περνώ ποια της συμβατικής ιατρικής...τα έχω κόψει εδώ και 3 μήνες..και θα κάνω αρχή με ομοιοπαθητικα


Όχι, είναι μεγάλο λάθος αυτό! Τα κανονικά δεν τα λύνουν όλα αλλά βοηθάνε, πράγμα που δεν κάνουν τα ομοιοπαθητικά

----------


## Confused889

Δεν πιστεύω να κάνουν κάτι τα κανονικά..μόνο κοιμασε

----------


## Confused889

Συνδιασμός διατροφής με ομοιοπαθητικα είναι κομπλε

----------


## Kido

> Δεν πιστεύω να κάνουν κάτι τα κανονικά..μόνο κοιμασε


Κοίτα η αλήθεια είναι κάπου στην μέση . Τα συμβατικά βοηθάνε κάπως αλλά έχουν φίλε πολλές παρενέργειες . Τα ομοιοπαθητικά μπορούν να βοηθήσουν δεν ειναι placebo , εχουν ουσίες μέσα .

----------


## Confused889

Ναι έχουν...αλλά φτιάχνεις και την διατροφή σου σωστά και λειτουργείς όμορφα πιστεύω και με ψυχοθεραπεία..έχουν βιταμίνες και για όλο το συστημα

----------


## Kido

> Ναι έχουν...αλλά φτιάχνεις και την διατροφή σου σωστά και λειτουργείς όμορφα πιστεύω και με ψυχοθεραπεία..έχουν βιταμίνες και για όλο το συστημα


Confused889 σε βλέπω πολυ δυνατό σήμερα . Μπράβο φίλε . Συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε αυτό που είπες

----------


## Confused889

Μακάρι όλοι μας να δυναμωσουμε

----------


## Confused889

Καλημέρα.. υπάρχει και η εκδοχή να μου κάνει είδη placebo..το οποίο δεν θα είναι και ότι καλύτερο

----------


## Confused889

Είδη τα πράγματα γύρω μου χειροτερεύουν σε θέμα με τους φίλους μου γιατί νομίζουν χίλια δυο..θα έρθει δηλαδή και η μεγαλύτερη μοναξιά..η οποία είναι βαρια

----------


## Confused889

Είδη γίνεται αισθητή..από τους γύρω μου γιατί δεν μπορούν να κατανοησουν

----------


## Confused889

Το κατάλαβα χθες το βραδακι

----------


## Confused889

Ίσως Μίνω κ άλλο μόνος..

----------


## Martal

Γεια σου confused.. Πως νιώθεις σήμερα; θελεις να συζητήσεις κάτι; ολοι νιώθουμε μονοι μας πολλές φορες ομως πρέπει να γίνουμε πιο δυνατοί και να προσπαθήσουμε..

----------


## Confused889

Τι να προσπαθήσουμε...ούτε καν προσπαθεί κανείς για το καλό σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις

----------


## Martal

Γιατί όμως να κάνουμε κακο στον εαυτό μας και να μην τον βοηθήσουμε να παρει τα πανω του. Να πας σε ψυχολογο,να μιλήσεις για οσα σε προβληματίζουν, να καταλάβεις και συ ο ίδιος τι σου φταίει.. Ολοι πανω κατω τα περναμε αυτα και ξέρω ποσο δύσκολα περνάς. Γι αυτό είμαστε εδω ολοι να τα συζητήσουμε και να προσπαθήσουμε ολοι μαζι.. Γιατί θελεις να κανεις κακο στον εαυτό σου ας ξεκινήσουμε απο εκει

----------


## Confused889

Ήμουν τέρμα φυσιολογικός και είχα βρει τον εαυτό μου πλέον θα ήθελα βοήθεια..δεν έχω φίλους ούτε χρήματα να το υποστηρίξω..έχω χάσει και την αδερφή μου που τα λέγαμε λίγο πιο πολύ..δεν ξέρω που να μιλισω πλεον

----------


## Martal

Μπορούμε να μιλάμε εδω, ολοι μαζι.. Αυτο με τα λεφτα που λες το κατεβαίνω και εγω παω στο νοσοκομείο σε ψυχολογο που με βοηθησε παααρα πολυ και ακομα παω και φυσικα πηγα και στον ψυχίατρο και μου εδωσε χαπάκια οσο κ να μην ηθελα ήξερα οτι έπρεπε για να στανιαρω.. Αυτο για την αδερφή σου ειναι πολυ ασχημο και δεν μπορώ να πω κατι, ειναι μια απωλεια κ είναι πολυ δυσκολο. Αν κατάλαβα καλα βασικα σωστα.. Σπουδάζεις τι κάνεις γενικα;

----------


## Confused889

Ειμαι μπλοκαρισμένος δεν μπορώ να κάνω κατι

----------


## Confused889

Δεν ξέρω πως μπορώ να είμαι οκ

----------


## Martal

Να μιλήσεις για αυτα που σκέφτεσαι, προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις τον εαυτό σου και τι σε κανει τοσο δυστυχισμένο ωστε να φτασεις εκει.. Το νιωθω κ εγω ανα διάστηματα αλλα ξερω οτι δεν μπορώ να το κανω.. Ξερεις καταβαθος τι σε τρωει.. Σκέψου λιγο κ μιλα, εδω ειμαστε :)

----------


## Confused889

Πρέπει να δω πως θα κοινιθω..

----------


## Constantly curious

Εχεις διακοψει την αγωγη σου ( διαβασα σε ενα παλαιοτερο ποστ σου γιατι δεν εβλεπες διαφορά ). Οταν τα κοβουμε εχουμε νεα συμπτωματα λογω ανισορροπιας. Παλευεις με ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικες σκεψεις αλλά για πρωτη φορα διαβαζω οτι εχεις βιωσει απωλεια. Πενθησες; το εκλεισες μεσα σου βαθια ;; Εζησες καποτε σιγουρα μαλλον στα γλυκα χρονια 20 21 22 φασεις γουστα και τωρα λογικοτατο ειναι να νιωθεις μαυριλα. Εχεις δουλεψει ποτέ; εκτος απο τη θρησκεία εχεις μιλησει με ανθρωπους που βιωσαν πενθος; Ζεις σε ενα σπιτι με μεγαλη φτωχεια ή απλα ψαχνουν να βρουν κατι καλυτερο για τους 3 σας; Σε καθε περιπτωση. Ο πονος που μας ωθει στην αναγκη για τελος ειναι μαρτυρικος. Μεσα σου θα παλεψεις να βρεις 1 τουλαχιστον λογο να κρατηθεις απο καπου. Θελεις αγωγη ; θελεις εισαγωγη; θελεις αγωγη και σωστο πνευματικο ;; θελεις ενα νεο στοχο να δοκιμασεις καποια στιγμη να εργαστεις ; ; ; καποτε μεσα σου θα ειχες ονειρα. Καποτε στα σκοτωσαν. Αν ισορροπησεις βιοχημικα ισως αρχισεις παλι να ανεβαινεις σιγα σιγα τον γολγοθα. Ολοι πεφτουμε / Πτωση / Συντριβη ! Παλεψε να ξανα βγεις στο φως. Εσυ μονον μεσα σου ξερεις πραγματικα ποσο δυνατο ειναι το αισθημα ενστικτο επιβιωσης. Βαλε πεισμα και κουραγιο εστω και κουλουριασμενος στο κρεββατι. Θα ξανα σηκωθεις !

----------


## Martal

Θα μας ανοίξεις την καρδιά σου να τα βγαλεις απο μεσα σου και θα πας σε ψυχολογο και ψυχίατρο, δες και στο νοσοκομείο σας αν υπάρχει γτ καταλαβαίνω το οικονομικό ειναι προβλημα γενικα.. 


> Πρέπει να δω πως θα κοινιθω..

----------


## Confused889

Τι να σας πω ρε παιδιά το θέμα είναι ότι έχω διακόψει τα φαρμακα

----------


## Martal

Αρα ξερεις τι φταίει και τα χαπια σε βοηθούσαν, να ξαναπας σε ψυχίατρο για αγωγη οπότε αλλα για μενα χρειάζεται και η ψυχοθεραπεια γτ τα χαπια απο μονα δεν κάνουν δουλειά.. Αν θες να συζητήσεις πάντως οτιδήποτε εδώ ειμαι- ειμαστε

----------


## Confused889

Δεν βοηθούσαν απλά τα επερνα

----------


## Martal

Μπορεί τα συγκεκριμένα που επαιρνες να μην σε βοηθούσαν και να πρέπει να αλλαξεις χαπια και ψυχοθεραπεια.. Νομιζω η ψυχοθεραπεια κανει ολη την δουλειά, θελει χρονο κ συνεδριες αλλα θα σου κάνει καλο.. Ρωτα στα νοσοκομεία εκει που βρίσκεσαι αν εχουν ψυχολογο αν δεν μπορείς και οικονομικά δλδ δεν χανεις κτ να ρωτήσεις

----------


## Confused889

Λοιπόν λέω να το κλείσω αυτό ...

----------


## Confused889

Να ξέρετε ότι δεν κάνουν κάτι...όσοι μπορεί να τους έχει μινει έστω και λίγο μυαλό καλό είναι να μην τα περνούν.δεν θα γίνει κάτι..δηλαδή σας αρέσει όλη αυτή η αδράνεια?

----------


## Confused889

Είναι πολύ ωραίο για να είναι αληθινό ..δεν βλέπετε τους γύρω μας δεν θα καταλάβουνε ποτέ ελπίζω να έχετε την πιο όμορφη ζωή στον κόσμο σε όλους εδώ τους αξιζει η όχι...να σας πω και κάτι..εγκλωβισμένοι με 2 δάκτυλα στην μπριζα .Είναι βαρύ μωρεεε γεια σας

----------


## Constantly curious

> Να ξέρετε ότι δεν κάνουν κάτι...όσοι μπορεί να τους έχει μινει έστω και λίγο μυαλό καλό είναι να μην τα περνούν.δεν θα γίνει κάτι..δηλαδή σας αρέσει όλη αυτή η αδράνεια?


Δεν οδηγουν παντοτε σε αδρανεια. Ισως το πρωτο διαστημα. Ισως δεν σου εδωσαν σωστη αγωγη. Με τη ληψη τους βγηκα απο μειζονα καταθλιψη ψιλο σταθεροποιησα τη διπολικη μου. Ξυπναω κανω πραγματα ΑΛΛΑ εκοψα αλκοολ και εκανα συνεδριες. Τι εμαθα;;; πως εχω λαθος μηχανισμους αμυνας,πως γινομαι θυμα καταστασεων και οχι ενεργητικη. Τοτε πηρα κανονικα μπρος ( 2016). Η ζωη παντα θα εχει δοκιμασιες πονο Αλλα εχει και κατι που ξεχασες ( δεν φταις για αυτο). Εχει και χαρα ενδιαφερον αλλαγη μεταμορφωση. Στο χερι σου ειναι να πας σε γιατρο και να πεις οσα εγραψες εδω. Εδω βγαζουμε εσωψυχα μαθαινουμε αλλα δεν λυνονται τα ουσιαστικα. Θελω να εχω Πιστη οτι θα σε σωσεις.

----------


## Martal

> Δεν οδηγουν παντοτε σε αδρανεια. Ισως το πρωτο διαστημα. Ισως δεν σου εδωσαν σωστη αγωγη. Με τη ληψη τους βγηκα απο μειζονα καταθλιψη ψιλο σταθεροποιησα τη διπολικη μου. Ξυπναω κανω πραγματα ΑΛΛΑ εκοψα αλκοολ και εκανα συνεδριες. Τι εμαθα;;; πως εχω λαθος μηχανισμους αμυνας,πως γινομαι θυμα καταστασεων και οχι ενεργητικη. Τοτε πηρα κανονικα μπρος ( 2016). Η ζωη παντα θα εχει δοκιμασιες πονο Αλλα εχει και κατι που ξεχασες ( δεν φταις για αυτο). Εχει και χαρα ενδιαφερον αλλαγη μεταμορφωση. Στο χερι σου ειναι να πας σε γιατρο και να πεις οσα εγραψες εδω. Εδω βγαζουμε εσωψυχα μαθαινουμε αλλα δεν λυνονται τα ουσιαστικα. Θελω να εχω Πιστη οτι θα σε σωσεις.


Σύμφωνω απόλυτα και πολλεε φορές η αγωγή με την πρώτη δεν κανει την δουλειά που θέλουμε, θελει χρονο κ σωστη αγωγή.. Πανω απ ολα ψυχοθεραπεια.. Εκανα καθε εβδομάδα στο δημόσιο γτ οικονομικά φυσικα δεν μπορούμε και κατάλαβα πανω απ ολα τον εαυτό μου με τς συνεδρίες.. Έβλεπα σιγα σιγα κ λιγο ασπρο σε ολο αυτο το μαύρο.. Τασεις αυτοκτονίας πολλες φορες μεχρι κ πριν λιγες μερες κ ας κανω δυο χρονια τωρα ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα το ελεγχω και πιεζω τον εαυτό μου να νιωσω καλύτερα να βγω να κανω κτ που με ευχαριστεί.. Ολοι μας ξέρουμε ποσο δυσκολα ειναι.. Νιώθω ότι αρνείσαι confused να ζητήσεις βοηθεια κ σε εχει παρει τερμα απο κατω.. Προσπάθησε για τον εαυτό σου.. Μπορείς..

----------


## Sonia

Καλημέρα.
Έφυγες για εξωτερικό τελικά; 
Βρε 'συ Confussed, είσαι σε φάση άρνησης να μπεις σε ένα πρόγραμμα, πολύ φιλικά σου το λέω. Καταλαβαίνω ότι αισθάνεσαι πολύ άσχημα, αλλά δώσε λίγο πίστη στον εαυτό σου και στους ειδικούς. Μακάρι τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα να λύνονταν από τη μία στιγμή στην άλλη. Δεν λύνονται άμεσα! Θάλουν χρόνο και προσπάθεια, αλλά λύνονται, αν όχι 100%, σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό. Ωστόσο κι εσύ κάνεις του κεφαλιού σου. Διακόπτεις από μόνο σου αγωγές, σε έναν ψυχολόγο δεν πας να σε βοηθήσει με τον τρόπο σκέψης σου, δεν δίνεις χρόνο στον εαυτό σου. Δεν γίνεται εκεί που είσαι στα down σου να αισθανθείς υπέροχα μέσα σε μία μέρα. Σταδιακά θα βλέπεις βελτίωση. Βρες κάποιον ειδικό που να εμπιστεύεσαι, καμια φορά δεν τον βρίσκουμε με την πρώτη, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να παραιτούμαστε από την προσπάθεια. Βρες έναν άνθρωπο να μιλάς, κάποιον ψυχολόγο να σε βοηθήσει και παράλληλα ζήτα συμβουλή ψυχιάτρου για την αγωγή. Μην παίζεις με τα φάρμακα, νομίζω ότι μεγάλο μέρος της μαυρίλας που νοιώθεις έχει να κάνει με την απότομη διακοπή των φαρμάκων. Δεν πάει έτσι.
Περιμένουμε τα νέα σου, να μπαίνεις στο φόρουμ να μας μιλάς.

----------


## Martal

> Να ξέρετε ότι δεν κάνουν κάτι...όσοι μπορεί να τους έχει μινει έστω και λίγο μυαλό καλό είναι να μην τα περνούν.δεν θα γίνει κάτι..δηλαδή σας αρέσει όλη αυτή η αδράνεια?


Ποια αδρανεία;;; αδρανεία υπηρχε τοσο καιρο που δεν πηγαιναμε σε ειδικούς να μας βοηθήσουν.. Οπως για ολα τα πρόβλημα υγειας ε ναι θα παω κ για την ψυχή μου.. Δεν υπάρχουν χωρις λογο κ αυτοι

----------


## thanosP

> Ποια αδρανεία;;; αδρανεία υπηρχε τοσο καιρο που δεν πηγαιναμε σε ειδικούς να μας βοηθήσουν.. Οπως για ολα τα πρόβλημα υγειας ε ναι θα παω κ για την ψυχή μου.. Δεν υπάρχουν χωρις λογο κ αυτοι


δεν εχω δει δυστυχως να χει θεραπευτει κανεις πηγαινοντας σε ειδικους...εκτος κ αν δεν ειχε μεγαλο προβλημα

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> δεν εχω δει δυστυχως να χει θεραπευτει κανεις πηγαινοντας σε ειδικους...εκτος κ αν δεν ειχε μεγαλο προβλημα


Θάνο κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος σε αυτό. Η θεραπεία δεν σημαίνει πάντα ίαση αν αυτό έχεις στο μυαλό σου. Τα ψυχολογικά-ψυχιατρικά θέματα θέλουν πολύ δουλειά με τον ευατο μας και είναι πολύ επίπονο και μπορεί να πάρει και χρόνια αλλά εννοείται πως μπορεί να δεις βελτίωση.

----------


## Martal

Οτι πρόβλημα και αν ειναι ειτε μικρο ειτε μεγαλο είναι πρόβλημα για αυτον που το περνάει και επειδη είναι νεος και τον εχει πάρει απο κατω και φτανει σε σημείο να θελει να κανει κακο στον εαυτό του είναι κριμα.. Χρονια ποσοι απο μας κλεισμενοι στην τρύπα μας και τι καταλάβαμε; το να μιλας με κάποιον ειδικο και να σε βοηθάει να δεις τα πράγματα με αλλο ματι και να πάρεις μια αγωγή ας πουμε πχ για σεροτονινη η δεν ξέρω τι που ειναι υπεύθυνα για τη διάθεση μας δεν βοηθάνε; θελει τεράστια προσπάθεια κυριως απο τον εαυτό σου και χρονο...εγω εχω δει πολλους να εχουν αλλαξει ρην ζωή τους και να προσπαθούν καθε μερα να παλεψουν με τους δαιμονες τους. Το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι οτι δεν μας ταιριάζουν ολοι οι ψυχολογοι και ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις καποιον να ταιριάξεις ας πουμε και οτι η αγωγη πολλες φορες δεν μας ταιριάζει επισης παντα κ πρεπει να βρεθει το κατάλληλο.αλλα και χαπια απο μονα τους και να κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα να μπαινει απο την μια κ να βγαίνει απο την αλλη ε προφανώς δεν κανει καμια δουλειά.. Ενα θα πω μονο, πέρασα απο πολλους ψυχολογους στην ζωη μου, αυτή που είμαι τωρα δεν μου γλείφει ποτε αφτιά, με εκανε να δω τα λαθη μου, με τον χρόνο, σε φαση που εφευγα με κλάματα στην αρχη.. Τωρα όμως καταλαβα ποσο δικιο ειχε.. Χρόνο και προσωπικη προσπάθεια και συνεδρίες.. Κ το λεω το ξαναλέω οποιος δεν εχει την οικονομική ανεση να παει ατο δημοσιο νοσοκομείο αν υπάρχει ψυχολογος..


> δεν εχω δει δυστυχως να χει θεραπευτει κανεις πηγαινοντας σε ειδικους...εκτος κ αν δεν ειχε μεγαλο προβλημα

----------


## Confused889

Παιδιά..νιώθω πολύ ασχημα

----------


## Confused889

Παιδιά..νιώθω πολύ ασχημα δεν ξέρω που να μιλισω..όλοι αποφεύγουν την κατασταση

----------


## Confused889

Είναι η μόνη επιλογή εδώ ...άλλοι φεύγουν άλλοι μου λένε ίσως θα τα πούμε άλλη στιγμη

----------


## Confused889

Δεν γίνεται πρέπει να απευθυνθώ κάπου..συμβαίνουν αλλά πράγματα πάνω μου και ήμουν μια χαρά ανθρωπος

----------


## Confused889

Δεν μπορώ να καταπιω..από την στενωχορια,μουδιάζει το σώμα μου

----------


## chromatique

Τι σου συμβαίνει Confused?

----------


## Confused889

Έχω κάνει μέγιστη προσπάθεια για να τα διακοψω όλα αυτά....αλλά γίνονται τα πράγματα πιο δύσκολα γύρω μου και μέσα μου...δεν είμαι κάποιος θεός η κάποιος πνευματικός δάσκαλος να γιανω.Καποιοι που είχα κοντά μου κοιτούν να με αποφύγουν με δικά τους λόγια..και διάφορα άλλα πραγματα

----------


## chromatique

Διάβασα ότι σταμάτησες τα φάρμακα που έπαιρνες. Ό,τι και να σε βασανίζει, μπορείς να απευθυνθείς σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο και να ζητήσεις βοήθεια από ψυχολόγο και ψυχίατρο. Μην κλείνεσαι στον εαυτό σου. Ακόμα και αν δεν σου έκαναν τίποτα όπως λες τα φάρμακα, ποτέ δεν τα κόβουμε απότομα και χωρίς ιατρική καθοδήγηση. Μπορεί να επιδεινώσουν τα συμπτώματα που παρουσιάζουμε ή/και να δημιουργήσουν άλλα προβλήματα. Πήγαινε στον γιατρό.

----------


## Eagle guy

Σκέψου ότι όλα αυτά είναι προσωρινά! Κι εγώ έχω συνεχείς ενοχλήσεις αλλά σκέφτομαι το ίδιο. Εννοείς ότι οι άλλοι σε αποφεύγουν επειδή έχεις ψυχική ασθένεια? Κιεγώ όταν είμαι στενοχωρημένος δε μπορώ να φάω. Αλλά εσύ *πρέπει* να απευθυνθείς κάπου οπωσδήποτε!

----------


## Confused889

Πρέπει να με καθοδηγήσεις κάπως ...φωνάζω με τον τρόπο μου εδω και από ότι βλέπω μόνο εδώ μπορώ να μιλήσω,οι υπόλοιποι χερονται την ζωη τους.Προσπαθω να είμαι κοντά στον Θεό ..το να χερεσε κάθε στιγμή τώρα έτσι όπως είμαι δεν μπορώ είπα και λέω ακόμα γιατί δεν γίνεται να τα βλέπεις όλα λιωμένα και να ζεις μέσα στα ζουμια που έμειναν.Δεν μπορώ να δημιουργήσω ουτοπία μέσα σε αυτό..

----------


## Confused889

Και όποιος βλέπει όλο αυτό..

----------


## Confused889

Φίλοι ,κοπέλες γιατροί αυτήν την στιγμή δεν υπάρχουν,μια ελπίδα που λέγεται θεός έχω μπροστά μου..το οποίο δεν μπορεί να καλύψει την ζωή όλη που χάνω και δεν μπορώ να διαχειριαστω..

----------


## Eagle guy

Να μη χάνεις την ελπίδα σου στο Θεό. Μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει! Κάποιος έλεγε 'όταν όλα φαίνονται χάλια, είναι ώρα για προσευχή". Πάντως μη νομίζεις ότι αυτοί που 'χαίρονται τη ζωή' όπως λες είναι πραγματικά ευτυχισμένοι. Αν είσαι πιστός βρες και ένα πνευματικό ή πηγαινε σε κάποιο μοναστήρι (π.χ. Άγιο Όρος) για λίγες μέρες για καθοδήγηση και ηρεμία. Αλλά προσπάθησε να βρεις και κάποιον ψυχολόγο, έστω δωρεάν. Αυτοί έχουν εμπειρία στο πώς να βοηθάνε τους απελπισμένους. Γιατί όμως σε αποφεύγουν οι άλλοι? Σε βλέπουν δυστυχισμένο και δε θέλουν να σε κάνουν παρέα?

----------


## Confused889

Ναι αυτό είναι..αλλά το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν είναι ψεμα

----------


## Confused889

ένα κρεβάτι μου χει μείνει ουσιαστικά κ λίγο φαγητο και μια προσευχή στον θεο

----------


## Georgewww

Comment Edited

----------


## Confused889

Είσαι αλλού??

----------


## Martal

Έχεις αγχος στεναχώρια ; κρίσεις πανικού; εμεις να σε ακούσουμε εδω, να μας πεις ότι νιώθεις και οτι θέλεις όμως αν δεν σε βοηθάει αυτο πρέπει να πας σε ψυχίατρο ψυχολογο..Βασικα να πας και ταυτόχρονα να μας μιλας βλεπεις οτι εχεις φτασει σε αδιέξοδο.. Οσο για το περιβάλλον σου τι να πω, δυστυχώς δεν εχουν κατανόηση ολοι και δεν μπορούν πολλοι να καταλάβουν ποσο δυσκολο και σοβαρό ειναι για εμας αυτο που νιώθουμε... Μια χαρα ησουν και θα γινεις αν το πιστέψεις και αν ζητήσεις βοήθεια και εκτος του φόρουμ.. Οτι θελεις θα το συζηταμε εδω ολοι μαζι αλλα καταλαβαίνεις οτι εκτος αφτου πρέπει να πας και σε ειδικούς

----------


## Ammos

Ο Θεός να σε βοηθήσει. Όλοι μπορεί να φτάσουμε σε αυτο το σημείο. Όμως το παλεύουμε, το προσπαθούμε. Πάντα να ξέρεις υπάρχουν χειρότερα. Δες τα και πάρε δύναμη. Ίσως θα σε βοηθήσει να πας και σε έναν πνευματικό να εξομολογηθεις, θα νοιώσεις αλλιως. Ακόμα και ένας ψυχολόγος θα βοηθήσει. Αν θέλεις να σου δώσω τηλέφωνα. Μπορείς να το παλέψεις! Πρέπει να το παλέψεις! Όλοι κάθε μέρα κάτι παλεύουμε, άλλος πολύ, άλλος λίγο. Βγες εξω και περπάτα, θα σε βοηθήσει να σκεφτείς καλύτερα και πιο καθαρά. Άκουσε μουσική που σου αρέσει ή διάβασε κανένα βιβλίο. 
Μπορείς! 
Θα τα καταφέρεις!
Μην το βάζεις κάτω!
Η ζωή είναι δώρο! Και είναι δική σου! Για κανέναν δεν αξίζει να στεναχωριέσαι.... και λίγο προσευχή με λόγια όπως αισθάνεσαι θα βοηθήσει...
Περιμένω νέα σου!
Ammos

----------


## Sunny

Γεια σου @Confused889
Θα σου μιλήσω από τη δική μου εμπειρία.Πολλες φορές οι γύρω μας όταν τους μιλάμε συνεχώς για τους φόβους μας επιλέγουν φαινομενικά να μη μας δίνουν σημασία γιατί έτσι μας αποτρέπουν απ'το να δίνουμε τεράστιες διαστάσεις σ'ένα πρόβλημα που μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί.Μπορει δλδ να φαίνεται ότι σε αγνοούν και κοιτούν τη δική τους ζωη(και κάποιοι όντως μπορεί να το κανουν),όμως εξέτασε και το ενδεχόμενο που σου έδωσα παραπανω,μηπως δηλαδη ειναι ο τροπος τους να σε βοηθησουν.
Αν όμως όντως δε νοιάζονται,εχεις διαφορες επιλογες όπως ακριβώς σου είπαν και τα υπόλοιπα παιδια εδω: ψυχολόγο,ψυχίατρο,δημόσιο νοσοκομειο,forums,γραμμές επικοινωνιας και στήριξης.Παντα και παντού υπάρχει κάποιος που θα σε ακούσει,είτε είναι η δουλειά του είτε οχι.Για τα φάρμακα δε μπορώ να μιλήσω γιατί δε γνωρίζω αλλά μοιάζει λογικό το ότι δεν πρέπει αυθαίρετα να παύεις μια φαρμακευτική αγωγή.
Ωραία και καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά πρέπει κι εσύ να προσπαθήσεις να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου.Προσπαθησε να κρατησεις λιγο τον εαυτο σου απασχολημενο με διαφορες δραστηριοτητες για να κανει ευχαριστες σκεψεις το μυαλο σου.Το να κάνεις πράγματα για σένα συνδυαστικά με μια βοήθεια ειδικού θα σε βοηθήσει να πας μπροστά σταδιακά και σταθερα.Θέλει χρόνο,υπομονή και πρέπει να συνειδητοποιησεις οτι δε θα είναι κάθε μέρα η ιδια(χάλια ή υπεροχη).Υπαρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που σε καταλαβαίνουμε και βιώνουμε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις.Δεν είσαι μόνος ούτε ο μόνος.
<3 
<3
Καλό κουράγιο σου εύχομαι και για ο,τι θες ειμαι εδώ.

----------


## Confused889

> Ο Θεός να σε βοηθήσει. Όλοι μπορεί να φτάσουμε σε αυτο το σημείο. Όμως το παλεύουμε, το προσπαθούμε. Πάντα να ξέρεις υπάρχουν χειρότερα. Δες τα και πάρε δύναμη. Ίσως θα σε βοηθήσει να πας και σε έναν πνευματικό να εξομολογηθεις, θα νοιώσεις αλλιως. Ακόμα και ένας ψυχολόγος θα βοηθήσει. Αν θέλεις να σου δώσω τηλέφωνα. Μπορείς να το παλέψεις! Πρέπει να το παλέψεις! Όλοι κάθε μέρα κάτι παλεύουμε, άλλος πολύ, άλλος λίγο. Βγες εξω και περπάτα, θα σε βοηθήσει να σκεφτείς καλύτερα και πιο καθαρά. Άκουσε μουσική που σου αρέσει ή διάβασε κανένα βιβλίο. 
> Μπορείς! 
> Θα τα καταφέρεις!
> Μην το βάζεις κάτω!
> Η ζωή είναι δώρο! Και είναι δική σου! Για κανέναν δεν αξίζει να στεναχωριέσαι.... και λίγο προσευχή με λόγια όπως αισθάνεσαι θα βοηθήσει...
> Περιμένω νέα σου!
> Ammos


Μπορεισ να μου πεις ναι

----------


## Confused889

> Γεια σου @Confused889
> Θα σου μιλήσω από τη δική μου εμπειρία.Πολλες φορές οι γύρω μας όταν τους μιλάμε συνεχώς για τους φόβους μας επιλέγουν φαινομενικά να μη μας δίνουν σημασία γιατί έτσι μας αποτρέπουν απ'το να δίνουμε τεράστιες διαστάσεις σ'ένα πρόβλημα που μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί.Μπορει δλδ να φαίνεται ότι σε αγνοούν και κοιτούν τη δική τους ζωη(και κάποιοι όντως μπορεί να το κανουν),όμως εξέτασε και το ενδεχόμενο που σου έδωσα παραπανω,μηπως δηλαδη ειναι ο τροπος τους να σε βοηθησουν.
> Αν όμως όντως δε νοιάζονται,εχεις διαφορες επιλογες όπως ακριβώς σου είπαν και τα υπόλοιπα παιδια εδω: ψυχολόγο,ψυχίατρο,δημόσιο νοσοκομειο,forums,γραμμές επικοινωνιας και στήριξης.Παντα και παντού υπάρχει κάποιος που θα σε ακούσει,είτε είναι η δουλειά του είτε οχι.Για τα φάρμακα δε μπορώ να μιλήσω γιατί δε γνωρίζω αλλά μοιάζει λογικό το ότι δεν πρέπει αυθαίρετα να παύεις μια φαρμακευτική αγωγή.
> Ωραία και καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά πρέπει κι εσύ να προσπαθήσεις να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου.Προσπαθησε να κρατησεις λιγο τον εαυτο σου απασχολημενο με διαφορες δραστηριοτητες για να κανει ευχαριστες σκεψεις το μυαλο σου.Το να κάνεις πράγματα για σένα συνδυαστικά με μια βοήθεια ειδικού θα σε βοηθήσει να πας μπροστά σταδιακά και σταθερα.Θέλει χρόνο,υπομονή και πρέπει να συνειδητοποιησεις οτι δε θα είναι κάθε μέρα η ιδια(χάλια ή υπεροχη).Υπαρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που σε καταλαβαίνουμε και βιώνουμε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις.Δεν είσαι μόνος ούτε ο μόνος.
> <3 
> <3
> Καλό κουράγιο σου εύχομαι και για ο,τι θες ειμαι εδώ.


Ευχαριστώ sunny για τα λόγια σ

----------


## Sunny

Ελπιζω να βοηθησαν καπως!
Εύχομαι να σε δούμε σύντομα ευτυχισμένο και αισιόδοξο όπως ήσουν μόλις πρόσφατα που είχες πάρει την απόφαση να αναλάβεις δράση!Βλέπεις λοιπόν ότι δεν ειναι όλες οι μέρες ίδιες? ;)
Πάρε κι ένα χαμόγελο για το βραδάκι σου. :)

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9F...B9%CE%BA%CE%AE
> 
> Μελέτες μεγάλης κλίμακας έχουν δείξει πως η ομοιοπαθητική δεν είναι περισσότερο αποτελεσματική από ένα εικονικό φάρμακο (placebo), υποδηλώνοντας ότι οποιαδήποτε θετικά αποτελέσματα από τη θεραπεία οφείλονται στο φαινόμενο placebo και τη φυσική ανάρρωση του ασθενούς.


Αν υπάρχουν θετικά αποτελέσματα ποιο είναι το προβλημα; Τον ασθενη τον ενδιαφερει το αποτελεσμα οχι ο τροπος.

----------


## Sunny

Καλημερα παιδιά και @Confused889 . :)
Έπεσα τυχαία σ'ένα όμορφο quote με το οποίο θέλω να σας στείλω τη θετική μου ενέργεια για να ξεκινήσετε τη μέρα σας!
"Μην κλεισεις το βιβλιο
αν συμβούν άσχημα πραγματα στη ζωή σου.
Απλά γύρνα σελίδα
και ξεκινά ένα νέο κεφάλαιο."
Τα φιλιά μου!!

----------


## Martal

> Καλημερα παιδιά και @Confused889 . :)
> Έπεσα τυχαία σ'ένα όμορφο quote με το οποίο θέλω να σας στείλω τη θετική μου ενέργεια για να ξεκινήσετε τη μέρα σας!
> "Μην κλεισεις το βιβλιο
> αν συμβούν άσχημα πραγματα στη ζωή σου.
> Απλά γύρνα σελίδα
> και ξεκινά ένα νέο κεφάλαιο."
> Τα φιλιά μου!!


Καλημέρα <3 :)

----------


## ioannis2

> Γεια σας παιδιά ...είναι η τελευταία μου μέρα και δεν ξέρω πως να τα καταφέρω να το κάνω..θέλω επιτέλους να φύγω..θα σας αποχερετησω σήμερα....πείτε μου κάτι..





> Σε λίγο φεύγω από το σπίτι και ηρεμούν όλα..


Προφανώς είσαι ακόμα στο σπίτι.
Που να πας?

----------


## Confused889

Σήμερα θα επισκεφτώ ένα κέντρο με διάφορους γιατρους

----------


## Confused889

Θα μιλισω σε ψυχ γιατί δεν μπορώ να την βγάλω μόνος με τίποτα μέσα σε όλο αυτο

----------


## Confused889

Κάνω σαν μλκς αλλά έτσι νιωθω

----------


## Confused889

Μπορούν να περάσουν όλα αυτά?

----------


## Martal

Μπορούνε με τον χρόνο ολα θα στρωσουν .. Να πας και περιμενουμε νεα σου.. 


> Μπορούν να περάσουν όλα αυτά?

----------


## Confused889

Πήγα..κΑι ηρθα

----------


## Martal

Πως πηγε;;;

----------


## Confused889

Mου είπε πως είναι κάτι νοητικό και θέλει παρακολουθησει

----------


## Confused889

Αφήστε τα δεν έχω τι να πω

----------


## Martal

Ε να σε παρακολουθήσει τότε να δεις πως θα παει....

----------


## Confused889

Πως μπορεί να πάει?βλέπω σημάδια γύρω μου πως δεν μπορεί να αλλαξει

----------


## Confused889

Α ρε παίδες..τα κάνα χάλια όλα και είχα αρκετα

----------


## thanosP

ομοιοπαθητικη πηγες?τι σου ειπε

----------


## Sunny

Καλησπέρα :)
Τι ακριβώς εννοεί είναι κάτι νοητικό?
Ότι οφείλεται σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη λειτουργία του εγκεφάλου σου που σε κάνει να σκέφτεσαι έτσι ή ότι είναι ψυχολογικό?
Επίσης,ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να προσπαθήσεις να αποβαλεις λίγο αυτήν την αρνητικότητα προς τα πάντα γιατί αυτή είναι τελικά που σε κρατάει πίσω και πιθανώς σε κάνει να σκέφτεσαι έτσι.Κι αν οχι,τουλάχιστον αποβάλλοντάς την θα μπορέσεις να προχωρήσεις.

----------


## Confused889

Είναι και τα δύο...μου κόβεται η ανασα από την στενοχώρια

----------


## Confused889

Δεν ωινεται να είσαι θετικός όταν έχεις βάλει 50κιλα χωρις λόγο επάνω σου και σε κρατάνε ολα πισω

----------


## Confused889

Επερνα τα φάρμακα χωρίς καθοδηγήσει χωρίς τίποτα και χωρίς κανεναν

----------


## Confused889

Δεν πάει ετσι

----------


## thanosP

> Επερνα τα φάρμακα χωρίς καθοδηγήσει χωρίς τίποτα και χωρίς κανεναν


τι φαρμακα επερνες?τωρα πηγες σε γιατρους?δε σ ειπαν να παρεις?

----------


## Sunny

Καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες.
Και καταλαβαίνω σε πόσο δύσκολη θέση μπορεί να σε φέρει μια ψυχολογική κατάσταση.
Δε θέλω να σε στενοχωρήσω αλλά αυτό είναι κάτι που στο μεγαλύτερο βαθμό εμείς προκαλούμε στον εαυτό μας.Το να πάρεις κιλά λόγω έναρξης φαρμακευτικής θεραπείας ή π.χ για όσους έχουμε θυρεοειδη δικαιολογείται μέχρι ενός σημείου.Το να πάρεις όμως πάρα πολλά κιλά είναι κάτι που άφησες τον εαυτό σου να στο κάνει.
Αυτό που λες ότι έπαιρνες φαρμακευτική αγωγή χωρίς παρακολούθηση μου φαίνεται περίεργο έως δύσκολο να συμβαίνει γιατί τα φάρμακα στα γράφουν οι γιατροί και ειναι απαραίτητο να σε παρακολουθούν γι'αυτό το λόγο.Δικη σου επίσης επιλογή ήταν να τα κόψεις αυθαίρετα και τώρα έχεις μπροστά σου την επιλογή να βρεις έναν ειδικό που να σου ταιριάζει και να βοηθηθεις σε συνδυασμό πιθανώς με κάποια αγωγή.Μην το αφήσεις όμως ετσι γιατί πάλι βλεπεις ότι θα οδηγηθείς σε δύσκολη κατάσταση εξαιτίας δικής σου επιλογής.Ο εαυτός μας μπορεί να γίνει τόσο η καταστροφή όσο και ο σωτηρία μας!
Ελπίζω να μη σε πλήγωσαν αυτά που είπα αλλά από κάποιον έπρεπε να τα ακούσεις...

----------


## Confused889

> Καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες.
> Και καταλαβαίνω σε πόσο δύσκολη θέση μπορεί να σε φέρει μια ψυχολογική κατάσταση.
> Δε θέλω να σε στενοχωρήσω αλλά αυτό είναι κάτι που στο μεγαλύτερο βαθμό εμείς προκαλούμε στον εαυτό μας.Το να πάρεις κιλά λόγω έναρξης φαρμακευτικής θεραπείας ή π.χ για όσους έχουμε θυρεοειδη δικαιολογείται μέχρι ενός σημείου.Το να πάρεις όμως πάρα πολλά κιλά είναι κάτι που άφησες τον εαυτό σου να στο κάνει.
> Αυτό που λες ότι έπαιρνες φαρμακευτική αγωγή χωρίς παρακολούθηση μου φαίνεται περίεργο έως δύσκολο να συμβαίνει γιατί τα φάρμακα στα γράφουν οι γιατροί και ειναι απαραίτητο να σε παρακολουθούν γι'αυτό το λόγο.Δικη σου επίσης επιλογή ήταν να τα κόψεις αυθαίρετα και τώρα έχεις μπροστά σου την επιλογή να βρεις έναν ειδικό που να σου ταιριάζει και να βοηθηθεις σε συνδυασμό πιθανώς με κάποια αγωγή.Μην το αφήσεις όμως ετσι γιατί πάλι βλεπεις ότι θα οδηγηθείς σε δύσκολη κατάσταση εξαιτίας δικής σου επιλογής.Ο εαυτός μας μπορεί να γίνει τόσο η καταστροφή όσο και ο σωτηρία μας!
> Ελπίζω να μη σε πλήγωσαν αυτά που είπα αλλά από κάποιον έπρεπε να τα ακούσεις...


Καλημέρα έχεις δίκιο...

----------


## Confused889

Καλημέρα σας

----------


## Martal

Καλημέρα σας, κιλα εβαλα κ εγω αλλα ειβαι αυτο που λέει οτι δεν δικαιολογεί τοσα πολλα κιλα, κ γω πολλα εβαλα αλλα εκτος απο τα χαπια ηταν κ η κατάθλιψη και ετρωγα επινα αλκοολ οταν δεν ήμουν καλα.. Με τα χαπια δεν θα παίζεις. Δεν τα κόβεις κ τα παίρνεις οποτε γουστάρεις , υποτροπιαζεις και χιλια δυο.. Θα πας κ θα ξαναπας σε ειδικό κ θα προσπαθήσεις να αλλαξεις οτι σε κανει να νιώθεις ετσι.. Κ εγω αλλαξα χαπια τωρα μπας κ αλλαξει κ ολο αυτο με την αύξηση βαρους γτ τα συγκεκριμένα που παιρνα με επηρέασαν.. Παρε τα πανω σου, όντως τα βλέπεις ολα μαυρα, προσπάθησε κ μαζι με τους ειδικόυς.. Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να σου πω κ γω.. Νιωθω οτι δεν θες να ακούσεις κατι κ εισαι απόλυτος στο οτι δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα..

----------


## Confused889

Θέλω να ακούσω απλά θέλω και να μου πει κάποιος τι μπορώ να κανω

----------


## Confused889

Όποιος μπορεί να με κατατοπίσει στα αλήθεια..

----------


## Confused889

Δεν μπορώ να ησυχάσω πλέον σε τέτοια περίπτωση που δεν μπορεί να περάσει όλο αυτο

----------


## Confused889

Ελπίζω να με βοηθήσετε...όσο μπορειται

----------


## Confused889

> Καλημέρα σας, κιλα εβαλα κ εγω αλλα ειβαι αυτο που λέει οτι δεν δικαιολογεί τοσα πολλα κιλα, κ γω πολλα εβαλα αλλα εκτος απο τα χαπια ηταν κ η κατάθλιψη και ετρωγα επινα αλκοολ οταν δεν ήμουν καλα.. Με τα χαπια δεν θα παίζεις. Δεν τα κόβεις κ τα παίρνεις οποτε γουστάρεις , υποτροπιαζεις και χιλια δυο.. Θα πας κ θα ξαναπας σε ειδικό κ θα προσπαθήσεις να αλλαξεις οτι σε κανει να νιώθεις ετσι.. Κ εγω αλλαξα χαπια τωρα μπας κ αλλαξει κ ολο αυτο με την αύξηση βαρους γτ τα συγκεκριμένα που παιρνα με επηρέασαν.. Παρε τα πανω σου, όντως τα βλέπεις ολα μαυρα, προσπάθησε κ μαζι με τους ειδικόυς.. Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να σου πω κ γω.. Νιωθω οτι δεν θες να ακούσεις κατι κ εισαι απόλυτος στο οτι δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα..


Ρωτάς αν μπορώ να πάω κάπου η αν είμαι μόνος σε όλο αυτό???

----------


## Sunny

Μα..
Έχεις πάρει τόσες απαντήσεις από ανθρώπους που ενδιαφερόμαστε και θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε..
Και εντούτοις συνεχίζεις να πιστεύεις ότι κανείς δε θέλει να σε βοηθήσει?
Γιατί?

----------


## Confused889

Δεν ξέρω δημόσιους φορείς..πήγα κάπου και χρωστάω λευτα ας πούμε .οι δικοί μου είναι τελείως αρνητικοί μαζί μου και δεν είναι οκ

----------


## Confused889

Θέλω να με κατευθύνεται συγκεκριμένα..χθες ας πούμε δεν με πηο ύπνος με τόσα θεματα στο κεφάλι μου και γύρω μου

----------


## Confused889

> Μα..
> Έχεις πάρει τόσες απαντήσεις από ανθρώπους που ενδιαφερόμαστε και θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε..
> Και εντούτοις συνεχίζεις να πιστεύεις ότι κανείς δε θέλει να σε βοηθήσει?
> Γιατί?


Δεν μπορει να λειτουργήσει καλά το θέμα με τους γύρω μου με εσάς άμα υπάρχει σωστή πορεία μπορεί να γίνει κατι

----------


## Constantly curious

> Δεν ξέρω δημόσιους φορείς..πήγα κάπου και χρωστάω λευτα ας πούμε .οι δικοί μου είναι τελείως αρνητικοί μαζί μου και δεν είναι οκ


Να βρεις δημοσιο φορεα. Αιγηνιτειο για παραδειγμα. Αν εννοεις πηγες σε ιδιωτη και εμεινε απληρωτος κατανοητο. Αρα θες σωστη γνωματευση σωστη αγωγη και επαναληψη συνταγων και συνεδριες ατομικες. Δημοσια ψυχιατρεια αθηνα. Παρε τηλεφωνο κλεισε ραντεβου ή πηγαινε. Εμεις χωρις να ξερουμε ακριβως τι χαπια παιρνεις σε ποιες δοσολογιες και για ποια κυριως παθηση οσο και να θελουμε παντα θα υστερουμε σε σχεση με εναν που το σπουδασε.

----------


## Sunny

Σωστη η @Constantly curious .
Επίσης,πέρα από μια γνώμη και ορισμενες προτασεις που μπορούμε να σου δώσουμε,δεν είμαστε ειδικοί για να σε κατευθύνουμε.Ο ρόλος μας είναι υποστηρικτικός.

----------


## Confused889

Εντάξει...

----------


## Martal

> Ρωτάς αν μπορώ να πάω κάπου η αν είμαι μόνος σε όλο αυτό???


Την γνώμη μου λεω, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι γίνεται στην ζωή σου και δεν χρειάζεται να γίνεσαι κατα κάποιον τρόπο "επιθετικός" σου ειπα τοσες φορες να μας μιλήσεις για οτι σε απασχολεί αν θες, γιατροι δεν είμαστε ομως δυστυχώς γι αυτό σου ειπα κ λογο οικονομικου να πας σε κάποιο νοσοκομείο που εχουν ψυχολογο και ψυχίατρο. Δεν πληρώνεις εκει. Κ γω σε νοσοκομείο παω..Αυτα απο μενα αν θες να συζητήσεις κατι εδω θα ειμαι. Κατι αλλο δεν μπορώ να πω

----------


## Confused889

Ευχαριστώ για όλα όλους σας..μάλλον θα το διαγράψω.Δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη

----------

